# Fixed Looped Tubes - Accuracy Issue



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Nearly all my shooting has been with flatbands.

Recently received well-made 2040 looped tubeset. Easy to pull. And great for shooting my preferred 3/8" steel @ 11 yds.

BUT ... shots are all over the place. Some on target. Lots scattered. No pattern.

I tied tubes onto frame with latex & TBG strips. Tubes are aligned vertically when I shoot ... gangsta style.

What should I try to improve my groupings?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

maybe the tubes are contracting unevenly because you have them bound. i had a set of latex tubes on my sniper, but i hated the way they flopped around, so i tied them also with thera to "fix" them in place, no more flop! also not on target. once i removed the thera they began shooting well. remove the thera ties.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They're actually looped through the pouch and open at the end. Designed to be mounted fixed.
Oddly enough I don't have much in the way of suggestions. Something about how fixed tubes come over the top seems to make them act funny. For the last couple of months before I got the SPS and was still using fixed tubes I mounted them with paracord tabs and that calmed them down alot.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

tubes. mj is the man. i always wanted to try tubes but only theraband tubes are available in my place . and its going to be more expencive than thera flats in the number of bands that i can make so never realy tryed dem yet


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll take cuffs off the ends and try mounting them to my otf Recurve shooter.


----------

